# alte veste ade für dirter und co



## TiSpOkEs (5. Juni 2003)

so die alte veste wurde vor paar tagen gesperrt. bericht stand in den FÜ nachrichten im loaklteil. wird die tage eingescannt und mal gepostet. leserbrief is geschrieben da in der zeitung nur 100% müll stand. wir werfen mit bierflaschen auf die anwohner und ähnliches *lol*


----------



## All-Mountain (5. Juni 2003)

Hi,
was meinst Du genau mit gesperrt? 
Heißt das die Gegend um das "Loch" ist abgesperrt oder noch mehr.
Mit was abgesperrt? Kann man die "normalen Trails da oben noch fahren"
Fragen über Fragen... 

Gruß
TOM
*derangstumseinenhometrailbekommt*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xenius (6. Juni 2003)

@ all-mountain 
Das fand ich nach kurzer Recherche.
Ihr bösen Buben! Einfach die Rentner verschrecken, ts, ts ,ts


"ZIRNDORF  Das Entsetzen stand den knapp zwanzig Mitgliedern vom Bund Naturschutz und Anliegern beim Ortstermin an ehemaligen Steinbruch im Staatswald ins Gesicht geschrieben: Aufgegrabene Baumwurzeln, wild aus Ästen und Sand zusammengebastelte Rampen, an gesundes Holz genagelte Barrikaden, verschleppte und verbaute Sitzbänke, Jungpflanzen von den Reifen der Mountain-Bikes plattgemacht  das gesamte rund ein Hektar große Areal neben dem Weg zur Alten Veste gleicht einer Wüste.

Teile der beiden offiziellen Wanderwege Blaupunkt und Kleeblatt sind völlig zerstört, Geschäftseinbußen befürchteten die Beteiligten auch für das nahe Speiselokal, eine Anlaufstelle für Ausflügler. Viele der Besucher würden sich wegen der rücksichtslosen Raserei nicht mehr trauen, den Weg zu benutzen.

Vergewaltigung

Mit seiner hügeligen Landschaft und Rampen ist der Steinbruch eine Topadresse für jugendliche und auch erwachsene Extremsportler geworden. Zum Leidwesen der Anlieger: Einer von ihnen, der namentlich nicht genannt werden möchte, verurteilt die jüngsten Vorgänge als Vergewaltigung an der Natur.

Seit längerem dient das Gelände Cross-Radlern als Herausforderung, aber erst seit diesem Jahr, vor allem in den vergangenen zwei Monaten, hat die Begeisterung für das Landschaftsschutzgebiet nach Ansicht der Naturschützer überhand genommen: Mit Schubkarre, Pickel und Schaufel rückten die Sportler dem Areal zu Leibe und schneiderten es auf ihre Bedürfnisse zu. Ohne Rücksicht auf Verletzungen an Flora und Fauna wurden Schanzen aus dem Boden gestampft. Eine kleine Konzentrationsschwäche beim Balanceakt auf einem Baumstamm lässt den Biker mehrere Meter in die Tiefe stürzen. Erst vor gut zwei Wochen musste ein Übereifriger mit einem Schlüsselbeinbruch abtransportiert werden.

Im Internet und in einschlägigen Fachzeitschriften soll die Piste nach Wissen eines besorgten Naturschützers bereits als Insider-Tipp gelten. Auch Autos mit ausländischen Kennzeichen seien registriert worden.

Das schaut schon böse aus, meinte auch der Forstschutzbeauftragter Walther Fiebinger geschockt. Noch hält er die Schäden für reparabel, allerdings müsste das Gelände sofort für Fahrradfahrer gesperrt werden, mahnt er.

Als Alternativ-Standort für die Sportler könnte sich Fiebinger die Leichendorfer Sandgrube vorstellen, in der auch die Motorsportler ihre Runden drehen. Auf freundliche Gespräche reagierten die Sportler mitunter recht unwirsch. Der Garten eines Anliegers sei nach dessen Angaben daraufhin mit leeren Bierflaschen bombardiert worden.

Berge von Müll

Für die Anlieger und Naturschützer besteht nicht zuletzt wegen der häufig hinterlassenen Müllberge akuter Handlungsbedarf. Denn vom Verbotsschild, das das bayerische Forstamt Erlangen als Grundstücksverwalter des staatlichen Eigentums angebracht hat, nehmen die Sportler keine Notiz. Den Umweltfreunden ein Dorn im Auge ist die Anmerkung im unteren Teil des Schildes: Da informiert die Behörde die Öffentlichkeit, dass sie die Freigabe des Geländes für die Mountainbiker offenhält, sollte dieses durch einen Trägerverein entsprechend präpariert werden.

Das Forstamt, das in einer Stellungnahme unterstreicht, dass Radeln außerhalb von geeigneten Wegen nicht erlaubt ist, steht laut deren Chefin, Forstoberrätin Waltraud Wagner, angesichts des wilden MountainbikeGeländes vor zwei Alternativen: entweder das Gelände für die Sportler unbrauchbar zu machen, indem die wilden Fahrspuren mit Bäumen zugeworfen und etwaige Biker, die das Gelände dennoch nutzen wollen, angezeigt und von der Polizei des Geländes verwiesen werden.

Oder das Biken zu legalisieren: Das sei möglich, so Wagners Statement, wenn sich besagter Trägerverein findet, der das Gelände von der Staatsforstverwaltung pachtet und unterhält. Sichergestellt sein müsste dabei, dass sich für den Naturschutz im Wald durch das Mountainbike-Areal keine Nachteile ergeben, denn der Forst liegt in geschütztem Gebiet.

Für uns natürlich die schlechtere Lösung, wie Anton Rabl, Leiter des Forstamtes, betont. Und selbst wenn das Areal legalisiert würde für die Bedürfnisse der Mountainbiker, müssten Pfade ausgewiesen werden, damit das Fahren in der Fläche künftig unterbleibt, stellt er klar.

Weil die Stadt Zirndorf jedoch die Lösung mit einem Trägerverein favorisiere, habe das Forstamt beschlossen, mit der Unbrauchbarmachung des Geländes bis 1. August abzuwarten, so Wagner. Sollte sich bis dahin kein Trägerverein gefunden haben, werde das eingestellt.

Um weitere naturschädigende Handlungen zu unterbinden, hat der BN eine Unterschriftensammlung gestartet, die Listen sollen dem Zirndorfer Stadtrat übergeben werden. Zurzeit bestehe angeordnete Ruhe, wie ein Anlieger mitteilte. Mountainbike-Fahrer seien nach dem Besichtigungstermin, der von ein paar Jugendlichen aus der Entfernung beobachtet wurde, nicht mehr aufgetaucht."


Gruß

Xenius
(Andi)


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2003)

http://fln.fuerther-nachrichten.de/artikel.asp?art=90329&kat=239

So wie ich die Sache lese und interpretiere betrifft es wirklich nur das alten "Loch" im ehemaligen Steinbruch zwischen der Veste und Zinrdorf...sicherlich haben die wilden Anlieger, Sprünge und North-Shore Trails die Jungs vom Forstamt und vom Bund Nauturschutz sehr geschockt...was ich als alteingesessener Veste-Biker (seit ca. 15 jahren) nur Verstehen kann...

Wenn ich zu den Kantenklatschern gehören würde, würde ich mich mim Forstamt in Verbindung setzen und dieses "Friedensangebot" mit dem Trägerverein bis zum 01.08. umsetzen - also zeigt den Behörden mal was eine Harke ist...


aber:

bedenkt auch die politischen Strömungen...

warum???

Eine Andekdote aus der Vergangenheit:

Mitte der Neunziger (das letzte Jahr von OB Lichtenberg/SPD) gab es von der Stadt Fürth eine Initiative mit Ortsbegehung im Stadtwald ( ich war damals als einer der Repräsentanten der Fürther Mountainbiker dabei) für einige speziel für Biker ausgeschilderte Routen und ein separates Trainingsgelände in der Nähe der alten Erdschuttdeponie (Felsenkeller)...

Bis zur Wahl ist nichts mehr passiert, und dann kam die CSU mit der "Wandererlobby" und der neue OB Wenign hatt das Thema eifach nicht mehr angesprochen - trotz vermehrter Anfragen unsererseits...


Nun gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten:

entweder man einigt sich Gütlich (Trägerverein) oder der Wald wird gesperrt und auch wir "uncoole" Biker, die immernoch auf die Symbiose zwischen Natur und Biker glauben, müssen evtl. auch Repressalien der Obrigkeit rechen...


Meine persönliche Meinung:

Ich finde es eine Sauerei - was Ihr mit dem guten alten Loch gemacht hab...vor allem solltet Ihr vieleicht noch eine Zufahrt für den Sani "buddeln"...nur meine persönliche Meinung

Nix für ungut...

Alex

P.S. Lasst uns bei diesem heiklen Thema nicht ausfällig werden, sondern lasst uns konstruktiv Diskutieren und eine Lösung für uns Biker und den Wald finden...
 

@All-Mountain
Ich denke nicht, daß unsere "Hometrails" betroffen sind..

So, Ich fahr jetzt ins Fichtelgebirge, nachdem ich gerstern erst mal meinen Bikekeller trocken legen musste...   15 cm Wasser...aber die Stahlbikes hängen ja an der Wand... rostet Titan???


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von xenius _
> *@ all-mountain
> Das fand ich nach kurzer Recherche.
> Ihr bösen Buben! Einfach die Rentner verschrecken, ts, ts ,ts
> ...



Bierflaschen werfen ist schon derb...obwohl die alten Leut natürlich alles auf die "jugendlichen Rowdies" schieben - selbst die Spuren Ihrer eigenen Besäufnisse im heimischen Garten...

Ich bin Weintrinker - ich wars also nicht und für den Tom (A-M) leg ich auch die Hand ins Feuer...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## dubbel (6. Juni 2003)

zitat aus dem bike-forum: 

04.07.2002, 13:40 Uhr

elvis
wenn ihr euch benehmt wir die axt im wald, fliegt ihr über kurz oder lang von den trails, ihr penner.   und siehe da: alle gucken groß  

also nochmal von vorne: 
leider habt ihr eben nicht das recht zum buddeln und bauen, das ist das problem. 
und solange ich mit dem beik unterwegs bin, fahre ich langsam an der oma vorbei, hebe die leeren plastikflaschen und powerbar-papiere von anderen bikern auf und trag den dreck zum nächsten müll und benehme mich zurückhaltend in gegenwart von wanderern. 
wenn die ausser sicht sind, kannst du ja die sau rauslassen. 
weil: die erstens am längeren hebel sitzen (größere lobby wird jetzt wohl langsam klar...) ) und mir zweitens ÜBERHAUPT nicht klar ist, worin der triumph liegt, ne oma zusammenzuschei$$enn oder niederzubrettern. 

der gemeine foxhosenflatterer hat spaß dran, omas zu erschrecken und sein wurstpapier in die gegend zu werfen, [... und ] denkt, dass andere seinen dreck wegräumen und sich um die trails kümmern. dumm gelaufen, da kümmern sich halt die förster  

bauen is ja gut & schön, aber wenns überhand nimmt, is irgendwann der sack zu. 
das hat nix mit fronten etc. zu tun, sondern das is ursache - wirkung. 
auch wenns einem leid tut, wars doch offensichtlich.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Juni 2003)

viel blabla von unwissenden das war wieder klar. der bericht is zu 100% falsch da wir biker da oben NIE! bier trinken oder andere alk. getränke. denn müll der partymacher räumen wir noch auf. und bei uns musste noch nie der sani kommen ausser einmal bei dem assikind. selber schuld, bzw die eltern. warum lassen se das gestörte kind au raus. jeder muss wissen was er tut, bzw die eltern was sie zulassen. ihr tourenfahrer seit darüber natürlich geschockt, was da entstanden ist. verein würde es sein 2 wochen geben würde aber trotzdem nichts ändern. die anwohner stellen sich zu quer. na ja mein neues hobby: VANDALISMUS !!!!

ob die alten wichser etz zufrieden sind?


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Juni 2003)

ich würde nen verein gründen und ne unterschriften aktion in allen bikeshops
machen zudem der artikel vor 3-4 wochen über die einradfahrer (aus aller welt !) auch recht positiv war 

falls ihr jetzt nichts in die richtung unternehmt braucht ihr euch auch net drüber aufregen wenn im august alles abgerissen wird


----------



## pefro (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TiSpOkEs _
> *....verein würde es sein 2 wochen geben würde aber trotzdem nichts ändern. die anwohner stellen sich zu quer. na ja mein neues hobby: VANDALISMUS !!!!
> 
> ob die alten wichser etz zufrieden sind? *



*BRAVO!* Schonmal vorher die Flinte ins Korn werfen - aber noch heftig nachtreten - Willkommen bei den neuen Machern in Deutschland....

Sorry, aber wenn es Euch so wenig wert ist, dann ists wohl einfach das beste, wenn die Trails zugekippt werden - und die normalen XC Biker nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Juni 2003)

So und es nur "Die Alte Veste" bzw halt das was wir als solchige(s) bzeiechnen. Betroffen ist keine euer Hometrails. Und das Loch *lol * (sorry) was daran so schlimm? Hey da waren schon weltberühmte leute. das heisst doch was. und sie waren begeistert. ich sag nur:

kris holm
thomas vanderham
wade simmons
super t klassen
darren berrencloth (oder wie man ihn schreibt)

das alles war viel arbeit für uns maximal 5 leute. angefangen ham wir ende sommerferien 02. es gab nie grenzen. nie hat einer  gemeckert. und jetzt auf einmal nur weil sich da paar zirndorfer assis eingenistet hatten, da laut musik gemacht hatten und halt auch die ein oder andere party gefeiert hatten mit lagerfeuer, bier und gegröle. Und bevor wir wieder ein anderes gelände als sogenannte "wüste" umwandeln (komisches deutsch)  is es dem wald sicher lieber das wir da bleiben wo wir sind. bis sich das da erholt dauerts eh jahrzente. und seit jahrzenten fahren da leute mit ihren rädern rum. wir halt nur ein bisschen anders.

der letzte punkt: NORTH SHORE TRAILS?????????
WOOOOOOOO WILL ICH SEHN!!!!!!!!!!!!! blinde hams schwer im wald (nochmals sorry aber mich regt das alles so auf)

ja tippen ist auch nicht meine stärke...

ach ja was ist mit zabo trails oder tiergarten. das ist ne VIEL grössere wüste und noch gefährlicher. aber das wird euch nicht interessieren da ihr da nicht langfahrt, denk ich mal. 

und aus


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Juni 2003)

zabo ist was anderes das ist ein privat grundstück und gehört einer oma !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Juni 2003)

das mit dem VANDALISMUS war ironisch. na ja sieht wohl nicht jeder. bzw es war nicht ernst. pff. egal wnen du meinst.

stylo77 das mit dem trägerverein wäre schon da, aber tja auch dann würde es derzeit nicht gehn. die vorstände warn schon beim bürgermeister und ham da 1,5h disskutiert. also kommt net 100 mal mit dem trägerverein.


----------



## Livanh (6. Juni 2003)

Also hier muss man wirklich mal einiges klar stellen.
Zuerst mal, niemand von uns Foxflatterhosenträgern lässt da seinen Müll, macht lärm oder sonst was. Auch haben wir keine North Shore Trails gebaut, Bänke verschoben oder umgestellt, oder irgendwo was genagelt. Wir habn NUR totes Holz das die
Forstarbeiter da liegen gelassen haben benutzt. Jungpflanzen kaputt gemacht? DA? Das is ja wohl ein Witz. Ich fahr da jetzt seit
6 Jahren und da waren noch NIE irgendwelche Jungpflanzen.
Und wenn sich hier einer angesprochen fühlen sollte von wegen
Wanderer erschrecken dann bitte schön die Tourenfahrer, weil wir sind keinen Meter auf den Wanderwegen unterwegs, ausser zur Hin- und Rückfahrt. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, wer is auf solchen wegen schneller, Freerider mit 20kg Bikes oder n Tourer??
Ganz im Gegenteil, wir haben an dem "Loch" Treppen geschaufelt, damit die alten Leute den normalen Wanderweg (Kleeblatt glaub ich) noch benutzen können.
Achja, und von wegen Vandalismus etc: Bierflaschen geworfen? Na klar, sonst nix zu tun. Aber man könnte die netten Renter ja mal Fragen wo unsere Schaufeln und Schubkarren sind, die sie zugegebenermaßen weggenommen haben.
Umweltzerstörung? Die Anwohner laden da seit ich dort bin ihren kompletten Bio- und Gartenmüll ab. Sorry, aber für sowas hab ich echt kein Verständnis!
Kundschaft dem Vestner Lokal abnehmen? Logisch, weil die Biker die zu uns kommen auch nix essen....


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Juni 2003)

ich hoffe martin hat im leserbrief die selber argumente und noch mehr.


----------



## Livanh (6. Juni 2003)

eigentlich müssten wir da wiederruf verlangen. stimmt einfach schlichtweg net was da steht...


----------



## TiSpOkEs (6. Juni 2003)

hmm, tja die haben halt nur die alten leute die da wohnen interviewt, paar von dem ämtern die das 1. mal da sind und weiss ich wenn. aber ich glaube fast die werden unserer wahren version nicht glauben. die ausenstehenden glauben aber eh der zeitung.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von TiSpOkEs _
> *hmm, tja die haben halt nur die alten leute die da wohnen interviewt, paar von dem ämtern die das 1. mal da sind und weiss ich wenn. aber ich glaube fast die werden unserer wahren version nicht glauben. die ausenstehenden glauben aber eh der zeitung. *


@alle Veste-Kantenklatscher
Also ich bin einer von den "Tourenfahrern" und ich ärgere mich auch teilweise drüber was Ihr da am Loch veranstalltet. Früher konnte man an der Stelle so richtig durch die "Natur-Trails" surfen. Heute muss man gucken ob's irgendwo einen Weg zwischen den ganzen Schanzen gibt auf dem man normal durchfahren kann.
Andererseits denke ich, bin ich tolerant genug diese neue Variante des Biken zu akzeptieren.
Also ich glaub jetzt einfach mal Eurer Version, dass Ihr nicht die bösen, Bierflaschen um sich werfenden Rowdies seid, wie im Atikel geschildert.

Wenn ich Euch richtig verstehe habt Ihr nur vor einen Leserbrief an die Zeitung zu schreiben (oder habt ihn schon geschrieben). 
Die Zeitung entscheidet aber nicht drüber ob die Eure Schanzen wegreisen oder nicht. Ihr müßt die Leute ansprechen die bei der Sache was zu sagen haben. Anwohner interviewen und Unterschriften sammeln kommt da immer gut.

Sprecht die Entscheider an und versucht denen glaubhaft rüberzubringen, dass die Behauptungen in der Zeitung nicht korrekt sind und es Euch nur um Euren Sport geht. Die Zeitung hat naturgemaäß kein Interesse Euch zu helfen. Eine Richtigstellung eines Artikel kommt immer schlecht, deshalb werden die sich vermutlich dagegen streuben sowas zu drucken.

Da seh ich die einzige Chance für Euch drin.

Gruß
TOM

PS: Ich hab Euch glaub ich schon mal getroffen ein RM7 und Kona das müßtet Ihr gewesen sein. Schaut mal hier:
http://www.all-mountain.de/hometrails/alte_veste_05_gross.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beelzebub (6. Juni 2003)

so ich hab mir das hier mal zu gemüte geführt.

kann nur dem all-mountain und alti zustimmen in ihrer meinung.

entweder ihr richtet euch an die richtigen stellen und diskutiert sachlich über das problem,weil so wird es nicht mehr lange gutgehen,oder ihr sucht euch ein areal das ihr pachten könnt,macht nen zaun rum und baut dort.dann kann euch keiner was anhaben.selber zum teil so gemacht und gut dabei gefahren.

vieleicht solltet ihr auch mal mit den sogenannten "assibikern" reden um klarheit zu schaffen.

gruß alex 

PS: ich muss wohl jetzt meine foxkantenklatscherflatterhose verkaufen damit ich nicht böse angekuckt werde


----------



## Tom:-) (6. Juni 2003)

ich kann euch freireitern nur die daumen drücken, dass ihr mit vernünftigen argumenten und nem trägerverein euer gelände behalten könnt. letztendlich isses doch immer das gleiche. da kommen leute, bauen sich was auf, benehmen sich anständig und geniessen auf ihre weise die natur. dann kommen irgendwelche prols, setzen sich ins gemachte nest und beschmutzen es ordentlich, und zwar ohne rücksicht auf verluste. genau diese prols sind aber die leute, die die stimmung in der öffentlichkeit erzeugen, nämlich ablehnung und bisweilen sogar hass. 

ihr solltet nicht nur mit der stadt, dem forstamt und dem BN diskutieren, sondern auch den assis die party machen und dreck hinterlassen mal eure argumente näher bringen. drei abgeknickte jungpflanzen sind den anwohnern doch wurscht, sie kippen selber ihren biomüll und die rasenreste in den wald (stinkt ordentlich). wenn allerdings gegröhlt, gepöbelt, lärm gemacht und glas geworfen wird dann hört's halt auf. 

denkt dran: auch wenn's schwer fällt - immer freundlich und sachlich bleiben, dann haben eure gegner es schwer argumente zu finden.

viel erfolg
tom


----------



## biker-wug (6. Juni 2003)

Hab mir den Thread jetzt auch mal ganz durchgelesen, und bin ebenfalls der Meinung von All Mountain und Beelzebub!

Wenn Ihr was erreichen wollt, bleibt euch nichts anderes über, als euch an die entsprechenden Stellen zu wenden!

Ein Leserbrief in der zeitung ist da nicht wirklich hilfreich, deswegen ändert sich die Meinung der Verwaltung nicht!

Ich bin an eurem Areal mal beim Joggen mit ein paar Kollegen vorbei gekommen, sieht schon heftig aus, was da alles gebaut wurde!

Ohne euch kritisieren zu wollen, aber normalerweise frägt man erst nach und fängt dann zum bauen an!

Also, versucht auf offiziellem Weg das ganze richtigzustellen, anders habt ihr keine Chance!!!!


@Beelzebub: Tja, da wirst wohl künftig deine Foxhöserl daheim lassen müssen!!


----------



## nurichdarf (6. Juni 2003)

Es stimmt natürlich, dort wurde illegal gebaut. Mir war das "Loch" so wie es vor 2 Jahren war auch lieber.  

Aber zerstört haben sie doch eigentlich nichts. Zerstört wurde doch die Natur als dort Sandstein gebrochen wurde. Seit ich die Gegend kenne, wuchs dort eigentlich nix, ausser die grossen Bäume. 

Ob es nun besser ist, die Löcher mit Gartenabfällen aufzufüllen oder ob die Jungs dort ihre Schanzen buddeln sei dahingestellt. 

Aber ich würde auch sagen, pachtet es. Sammelt notfalls Spenden in euren Wohnorten um das zu finanzieren. Allerdings habt ihr dann dort auch Verantwortung, sowohl für die Bäume als auch für Müll oder Lärm von den "Assis" 

Mir sind die jungen "Hüpfbiker" im Wald dreimal lieber als die jungen "Abhänger" in den Fussgängerzonen, den Anwohnern sicher auch.


----------



## Livanh (6. Juni 2003)

@ all mountain:
wir haben immer einen weg frei gelassen, zwar net direkt an den sprüngen, aber um das loch ist auf beiden seiten noch der weg da!und das war schon immer so!wir haben nirgendwo was verbaut wo ein tourenfahrer net vorher schon vorbeikam, bzw nur da gebaut wo er es nicht kam. das argument lass ich net gelten. wir haben ja sogar die sachen so gelassen das da noch die kleinen kinder fahren können, die da immer spielen. soll heißen tables gebaut etc...
so, und jetzt zu unserer vorgehensweiße:
was wir gemacht haben war illegal bauen, das ist klar.
aber wir haben mit der stadt, mit dem forstamt erlangen, also den besitzern des gebiets gesprochen.
wenn mans genau nimmt war das zuerst hans joachim hösch,
der mann der am gaiskopf die dt meisterschaft organisiert.
zum bürgermeister: der fand das super das wir sowas machen und findet das gut für die stadt zirndorf, gerade auch weil schon soviele promis da waren.
zum forstamt: die waen froh das wir interesse an dem gebiet haben und hätten es uns für einen pfennigbetrag überlassen.
auch haben wir einen verein geründet, der das gebiet übernimmt, fehlt nur noch die notarielle beglaubigung.
und eben im letzten moment kamen die anwohner an, aufgeschreckt von dem bike-bus (btw, auf der bike seite ist ein artikel über uns), weil der ein fremdes kennzeichen (oh mein gott)hatte.
und jetzt mal zu illegalen sachen der bürger:
wie schon gesagt, die haben unsere sachen mitgehen lassen (schaufeln, schubkarren etc.). laden seit jahren ihren müll da ab.
vor zwei jahren kam einer vorbei und hat mit nem jagdgewehr rumgefuchtelt und gemeint das wäre privatbesitz etc und wollte mich verscheuchen!
naja, glaubt was ihr wollt, aber ihr macht euch damit genauso zu den ignoranten leuten wie die anwohner. freut euch dann auf 3 meter regeln und sowas. mal schaun was ihr dann sagt

ps: ja, das auf dem bild ist einer von uns


----------



## dubbel (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *Qall mountain:
> naja, glaubt was ihr wollt, aber ihr macht euch damit genauso zu den ignoranten leuten wie die anwohner. freut euch dann auf 3 meter regeln und sowas. mal schaun was ihr dann sagt
> *


erzähl das aber nicht uns oder all mountain, sondern denen, die das ding sperren. 
eine rechtfertigung hier interessiert keine seele.


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *@ all mountain:
> wir haben immer einen weg frei gelassen, zwar net direkt an den sprüngen, aber um das loch ist auf beiden seiten noch der weg da!und das war schon immer so!wir haben nirgendwo was verbaut wo ein tourenfahrer net vorher schon vorbeikam, bzw nur da gebaut wo er es nicht kam. das argument lass ich net gelten. wir haben ja sogar die sachen so gelassen das da noch die kleinen kinder fahren können, die da immer spielen. soll heißen tables gebaut etc...
> *



Grundsätzlich: Erstmal relaxen, bleiben wir einfach sachlich. Keiner muss sich hier von den Anderen irgendwie angepissed fühlen. Ich und die meisten hier im Forum sind nicht Eure Gegner. Falsche Adresse!

Zu meiner Aussage mit den verblockten Trails: 
Vor ca 3 Jahren fahr ich da am Loch von ner kleinen Anhöhe runter (gleich da wo jetzt die größere Schanze ist) und komm auf der anderen Seite wieder hoch. Plötzlich ist aus der kleinen Bodenwelle ne kleine Schanze geworden. Das mein ich mit man muss aufpassen wo man noch vorbeifahren kann. Nicht schlimm wenn mann's weiß (da man tatsächlich auch nebendran vorbeifahren kann), aber wenn man nicht drauf gefasst ist kann sowas bös enden. Gut mitterweile haben's alle Biker die da oben rumfahren mitbekommen, dass sich das Gelände da ständig "verändert".



> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *so, und jetzt zu unserer vorgehensweiße:
> was wir gemacht haben war illegal bauen, das ist klar.
> aber wir haben mit der stadt, mit dem forstamt erlangen, also den besitzern des gebiets gesprochen.
> ...



Da würde ich mal sagen was die Behörden betrifft habt Ihr tatsächlich schon alle möglichen Register gezogen. Euer Problem sind also "nur noch" die Anwohner. 

Dann gibts allerdings nur noch zwei Möglichkeiten:

Möglichkeit1:

Ihr pflegt Euren Hass einfach weiter und im August werden Eure "Tables" weggebaggert.

Möglichkeit2:

Ihr versucht die Anwohner auf Eure Seite zu kriegen. Keine schöne Sache, denn das heißt reinschleimen, auch wenn das echte Spießer sind. Aber Argumente habt Ihr ja ganz gute (da Ihr ja nur biked und für die anderen Sachen nichts könnt, wie Du uns glaubhaft versichert hast)
Eventuell habt Ihr ein Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem wegen Eures Alters (so ca 16- max 20 schätze ich). Tipp: überzeugt Eure Eltern, nehmt einen mit und geht Klingelputzen und schleimt so richtig rein - auf sowas reagieren Spießbürger...

Ihr habt die Wahl. 

Da Ihr das Forstamt praktisch schon überzeugt hattet, seid Ihr ja auch ganz nah dran das Gelände zu bekommen, da würde ich nicht so einfach aufgeben.

Viel Erfolg
TOM


----------



## Stylo77 (6. Juni 2003)

des finde ich in der zeit wo ihr hier rumpostet würde ich lieber ins rathaus gehen und da die zeit und mühe aufbringen die ihr hier aufwendet


----------



## Altitude (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Stylo77 _
> *des finde ich in der zeit wo ihr hier rumpostet würde ich lieber ins rathaus gehen und da die zeit und mühe aufbringen die ihr hier aufwendet *



Genau!!!

@all

Jezt hört bitte mit den gegnseitigen Beschimfungen auf und schreitet endlich zur Tat:

1. Interessengemeinschaft
2. neue Ortsbegehung mit Verantwortlichen der Stadt Fürth und Zindorf, sowie Förster
3. und einen gemeinsame Lösung ausarbeiten...

Viel Spaß

Grüße aus dem Exil (Fichtelgebirge)

Alex/Alti

P.S. Mit "NorthShore meine ich die kleine Holzbreücken", die Ihr da gebaut habt...

...übrigends ich hab da auch schon Biker mit Bierdosen und -flaschen "springen" sehen


----------



## Livanh (6. Juni 2003)

wollte hier niemanden direkt verärgern oder angreifen.
zeit zum posten? habe gearde mit den streetworkern aus zdf und dem forstamt zirndorf und leitern des mx clubs aus leichendorf geredet....soviel dazu.
bodenwelle zu double geworden? was machst du wenn im wald sich der weg verändert?
naja, es kam nur ein bisschen so rüber als wärt ihr gegen uns.
fakt ist aber, es sind eigentlich alle für uns, nur 10 rentner net. die haben dann allerdings mehr recht als wir. ja, es sind auch welche jünger, aber viele sind 18 oder gar 22.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Livanh (6. Juni 2003)

achja, zu dem ns:
das ist aus restmüll gebaut den die anwohner da hingeschmissen haben!


----------



## All-Mountain (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *
> bodenwelle zu double geworden? was machst du wenn im wald sich der weg verändert?
> *


Einerseits hast du schon recht man muss immer damit rechnen dass sich der Weg mal verändert. 
Aber
Stell Dir mal vor Du fähst jahrelang so als Feierabendrunde immer in der gleichen Reihenfolge, immer die gleichen Trails. Du kennst irgendwann jeden Krümel auf der Strecke. Der Weg ist praktisch einprogramiert, man denkt nicht mehr viel über den Weg nach beim fahren. 
Jedenfalls fahr ich da so im Gedanken runter und seh plötzlich den "Double" vor mir. Zum vorbeifahren wars zu spät, also bin ich unfreiwillig drübergesprungen. Bin das ganze dann grad noch so gestanden und dann auch schon in den leichten Graben der dann gleich dahinter kommt reingeschossen. Da ich auf der einen Seite nicht mehr in den Klickies war haben meine Weichteile Bekanntschaft mit dem Oberrohr gemacht....
Autsch 

Zu den 10 Rentnern: Auf die hört man unter Umständen tatsächlich mehr als auf Euch. Überlegt Euch aber echt mal ob Ihr die nicht über Eure Eltern überzeugen könnt. 
Wenn Ihr denen glaubhaft machen könnt, dass das andere sind die da oben nachts rumgrölen und den Dreck liegen lassen habt Ihr schon halb gewonnen denke ich. Wenn Sie Euch "Jugendlichen" das nicht glauben, glauben Sie's vieleicht wenn ein Erwachsener dabei ist. Ein paar Unterschriften von den Anwohnern und die Sache sieht ganz anders aus, denke ich.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Livanh (6. Juni 2003)

über eltern? sorry, aber wie schon gesagt, die mit den rentnern reden und sich um alles kümmern sind 19- 22
btw, ich kenn das gut wenn man die trails in und auswendig kennt, so hab ich schließlich das radln angefangen, kenn auch jeden noch so kleinen trail in der alten veste!


----------



## TiSpOkEs (7. Juni 2003)

also danke an die von EINIGEN von uns noch so verhasten xc fahrer das ihr irgendwo auf unser seite seit. das ihr da nicht mehr wie früher fahren könnt ist klar aber ihr habt den GANZEN wald in nbg/fü und umgebung.  ob die zeitung eine richtigstellung druckt werden wir sehen. ich hoffe es, dass die leute die den falschen artikel gelesen haben die wahrheit erfahren. intressiert die wohl aber eh nicht so ham se was zum aufregen. mit den anwohnern auseinander setzen ist so ne richtig scheiss angelegenheit. zumindestens bei 3  oder so. akzeptanz = 0, denen is es lieber wir spritzen uns drogen irgendwo in zirndorf als unsere freizeit richtig zu nutzen und zu gestallten. die wollen nur ihre ruhe. dabei stören wir ihre ruhe doch garnicht. ok patrick schreit mal rum oder 1 oder 2 mal im jahr kommen mal die pros aber das wird man als rentner doch verkraften können. ich hoffe ich werde später nicht so akzeptanzlos. ach ja ich habe nix gegn xc das nur am rande *g* man kommt wenigstens schnell vorwärts.


----------



## All-Mountain (7. Juni 2003)

Netter Bericht. Die Veste als Top-Freeride Spot. Wer hätte das gedacht...

Hier der Link:

http://www.bike-magazin.de/northshore/052003northshore/052003northshore.htm#zabo

Gruß
TOM


----------



## nurichdarf (7. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Netter Bericht. Die Veste als Top-Freeride Spot. Wer hätte das gedacht...
> 
> Hier der Link:
> ...



So ganz unschuldig an dem Dilemma dürfte der Bericht wohl auch nicht sein. Andere waren wenigstens so schlau dem  Aufruf im bike-mag "lokale Spots" zu posten nicht zu folgen, und werden wohl weiter in Ruhe rumhüpfen können. 

Es ist eben ein Unterschied ob dort 5 Biker rumhüpfen oder 30.


----------



## TiSpOkEs (7. Juni 2003)

ähm der bericht kam nachdem die da wahren. und die bike reporter waren halt mit den 4 jungs unterwegs.


----------



## nurichdarf (7. Juni 2003)

Ich kenne die Veste ja schon lange, bin nur noch selten dort da es mit der Zeit langweilig wird (zu beengt das ganze, wie auch der Tiergarten)  

Aber es war ja schon immer ein bikerrevier, nur habt ihr eben in den letzten Jahren mit Umbauarbeiten begonnen, während wir uns mit den natürlichen Gegebenheiten begnügt hatten.  

Versteht mich richtig, ich habe nix dagegen, wenn mir auch viele Bauten zu gefährlich sind  

Euer Problem begann eben mit der ständigen konzentration dort am Loch. Wir Crosser sind da einmal durchgerauscht und waren auch wieder weg. 

Auf dem Gelände ist vor 10 Jahren nix gewachsen, und wächst auch heute nix, also dieser vorwurf ist natürlich quatsch. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Erfolg, wenn ihr Unterschriften braucht bin ich dabei


----------



## Livanh (7. Juni 2003)

also unterschriftensammlung wird tatsächlich gestartet.
habe am freitag mit streetwokern der stadt zirndorf gesprochen,
die meinten wir sollten die ganze sache mal schriftlich aus unserer sicht schildern und dann da unsere unterschriften druntersetzen. werde jetzt eine text verfassen, der wohl das alles enthält was ich hier schon gepostet hab, und den dann in den radläden hier nbg und fürth auslegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiSpOkEs (8. Juni 2003)

nehm doch den vom martin her oder ist der dafür unnütz?


----------



## Wendino (9. Juni 2003)

Moin,
ich bin derjenige der Kris Holm an die Veste geschleppt hat 

Ich hab mal mit dem Bürgermeister Kohl aus Zirndorf gesprochen und ihm empfohlen in einem bestehenden Zirndorfer Verein eine "Radsport" Abteilung zu gründen.
z.B. beim AMC (Motorsportclub) ...
Was daraus wurde weiß ich im Moment noch nicht.
Die Sache mit der Abteilung hat den Vorteil, dass man nicht einen gesamten Vereinwasserkopf stellen muß (Kassier, Vorstand, Blah) sondern gerade mal einen Abteilungsleiters ...

Wir (Fahrradtrialer aus Nürnberg) sind vor einigen Jahren wegen des Geländes nach Großhabersdorf in den MSC (Motorsportclub) gegangen und haben dort eine neue Abteilung gegründet.
Hatte nur Vorteile !!!

Ich denke die Augen schließen und nix machen ist der falsche Weg ...

Am besten den Herrn Kohl (Bgm.) im Zirndorfer Rathaus ansprechen bevor es zu spät ist ! 1.8. ist nicht mehr lang hin !

Übrigens gehöre ich auch zu den Foxhosenflatterer, aber statt Kopfschüttel ernte ich mehr verwunderte Blicke von den Wanderen - ob`s an meinem Einrad liegt ?

Grüße

Roland
---
municycle.com
muni & unitrial shop


----------



## Livanh (10. Juni 2003)

Wir hören eigentlich von allen Leuten die vorbeikommen nur positives...
Wir schließen auch net die Augen und machen nix, mit dem Bürgermeister haben wir auch schon längst gesprochen. Lest ihr eigentlich was ich schreib? 
Naja, wie auch immer, es wird wohl die Woche in den Bike Läden in Nbg und Fürth ein Schreiben samt Unterschriften-Zettel liegen, also falls ihr was seht und euch was dran liegt, lesen und unterschreiben.
SEHR WICHTIG: am Freitag den 13ten um 13 Uhr is am Loch an der Alten Veste ein Treffen mit den meisten Leuten die wichtig sind, also auch hier, wer interesse hat das alles erhalten bleibt, oder auch nur wer für uns ist, vorbeikommen, denn je mehr desto besser!
Mfg


----------



## Mudface (10. Juni 2003)

Mein Beileid!
Ist echt nervig mit den gelangweilten Fensterglotzern. Die Fossilien haben durch Ihr Lebensalter leider meistens recht viele Beziehungen zu Freunden aus der Schulzeit oder das Wunder der Fortpflanzung bietet Zugriff auf eine große Verwandschaft (denkt dran falls Opa ich mal wieder nen 100er zusteckt, der ist nicht geschenkt, der ist für später). Kenne da auch so einen jemand, der auf diese Weise schon fünf Artikel in eine Lokalzeitung schleuste. Kann man doch toll mit angeben, wenn  Sohnemann mal wieder aus der Zeitung grinst.
Die Zeitung will nur täglich Ihre Seiten füllen, der Artikel sollte dann natürlich noch auf die Leserschaft abgestimmt sein, der Reporter (Volontair) kassiert auch gern die Kohle, wieder ein Artikel mehr auf der Referenzliste. Ein Gerücht ist leider schneller gestreut als sich der Schaden reparieren läßt (gilt allerdings auch für die Gegenseite).

Das Problem mit den rezessiven Lebensformen kenne ich nur zu gut aus meiner Inliner Zeit. Bierflaschen wurde in der Pipe zerklatscht, Cola vom Table gekippt, gleich mal alles angesprayed, die Gegend vollgerotzt und nen Müllbeutel zu benutzten war auch zuviel. Leider können solche Affen ganz prima über Zäune klettern und Bolzenschneider benutzten, taub sind sie leider auch noch.

Der Boden dort sah auch schon vor drei Jahren so fest gefahren bzw. getrampelt aus. Die Rampen sind wahrscheinlich Ruckzuck beseitigt und die Erde mit entsprechendem Gerät an einem Tag aufgelockert. Da könnte das THW doch gleich mal eien Übung für die Grundausbildung in Sachen Erdarbeiten  und bewegen schwerer Lasten veranstalten. Jedenfalls kann ich den großen Schaden nicht sehen, der ist wohl eher optischer Natur.

Dachte in Zirndorf wäre Jugendarbeit und Familienfreundlichkeit so wichtig, das sollte einem bei der OB-Wahlwerbung jedenfalls klargemacht werden. Sieht jedenfalls so aus als hätte der Bürgermeister noch nicht mal die Lokalzeitung im Griff. Jedenfalls wäre von der Seite eine Richtigstellung oder ein Folgeartikel zur positiven Entwicklung der Situation recht hilfreich, so eine offizielle Stelle hat schließlich mehr Glaubwürdikeit.

Jeglichen subversiven Aktionismus kann ich gut verstehen. So ne Bierbank für die Assis mit Ghettoblasterhalterung direkt vor dem Garten wäre schon was, müßte man nur noch nen Biersponsor finden. Oder so ein T-Shirt: Dieser Leute (Bild) meinen, Jungendliche sollten sich lieber auf der Straße rumdrücken als
Sport treiben. Denke aber es ist besser die Sache mit den Entscheidern zu Regeln. Wenn generell das Angebot mit dem Trägerverein da ist, dann kann der Naturschaden nicht so derb sein, sonst wollten die ja nicht, daß es überhaupt weitergeht. Bei der Umweltverschmutzung werdet Ihr leider als Müllsammler nachhelfen müssen (bei manchen Leuten hilft nur mehrmaliges Anzeigen), es ist dann allerdings wieder alles geregelt, so wie es die Behörden wollen, dazu gehören leider auch Warnschilder für die Ragazzi-Kamikaze-Elite. Was die Gründung eines Vereins, das Schreiben der Satzung und ... angeht, da gibt es sicherlich genügend Leute (auch nette Ältere) , die sowas schon gemacht haben. Ich kenne zur Not jemanden , der darin Erfahrung hat und beruflich aus dem Fach kommt.

N8, Mudface


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wendino _
> *Übrigens gehöre ich auch zu den Foxhosenflatterer, aber statt Kopfschüttel ernte ich mehr verwunderte Blicke von den Wanderen - ob`s an meinem Einrad liegt ?
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Moin Roland...

Ich denke es liegt an Deinem freundlichen Wesen...  das mit dem Einrad ist es nicht, glaub mir...

Schon mal wieder was von Chris gehört???

Grüße

Alex

@Livanh
Werd sehen, ob ich kann...solange Ihr mich nicht haut...


----------



## Wendino (10. Juni 2003)

Hi,
das stand heute drin (Fürther Nachrichten):

Stadtrat fährt harten Kurs gegen das Mountainbiken 
Auf die Bremse getreten 
Forstamt soll illegalem Treiben im Wald Einhalt gebieten 

ZIRNDORF  Der Stadtrat fährt einen harten Kurs gegen das illegale Mountainbiken an der Alten Veste: Er hat das Forstamt Erlangen aufgefordert, dem Treiben im Vestner Wald sobald als möglich Einhalt zu gebieten.

So formulierte es die SPD-Fraktion in einem entsprechenden Antrag, der einstimmige Unterstützung im Plenum fand. Wie berichtet, haben sich Jugendliche aus Zirndorf und Fürths Norden in dem Bannwald einen Übungsparcours geebnet, um über Stock und Stein, mittlerweile auch über künstlich aufgeschüttete Schanzen zu radeln. Das rief Anlieger und Bund Naturschutz auf den Plan, die den Aktivitäten und den damit einhergehenden Einschnitten in die Natur nicht mehr untätig zusehen wollen. Sie sprechen von einer Vergewaltigung der Natur.

Katastrophaler Zustand

Und die veranlasste nun den Stadtrat, das Forstamt als Verwalter des freistaatlichen Waldbesitzes zu bitten, auf die Bremse zu treten, wie stellvertretender Bürgermeister Thomas Zwingel (SPD) in der Stadtratssitzung formulierte. Eine Katastrophe ist es, wie der Wald dort inzwischen aussieht, schilderte Günther Keller, CSU-Fraktionsvorsitzender, seine Eindrücke. Wir müssen dieses Gebiet als Naherholungsraum erhalten, meinte er. Zu lange schon habe man den Mountainbikern zugesehen, kritisierte Hans Hirn (SPD), längst überfällig sei es zu reagieren.

Hinter den Kulissen ist die Stadtspitze indes bereits seit Längerem mit den Aktivitäten konfrontiert. Vor acht Wochen wandte sich das Forstamt Erlangen ans Rathaus, um auf die unhaltbare Situation hinzuweisen. Nach einem Ortstermin einigten sich die Behördenvertreter darauf, vorerst noch abzuwarten und über eine Infotafel zum einen klarzustellen, dass das Radeln abseits der Waldwege verboten ist, und zum anderen den Kontakt mit den Cross-Radlern zu suchen.

Die Suche nach einem Trägerverein, der die sportlichen Aktivitäten in geregelte Bahnen lenkt, wie die Forstverwaltung als Alternative zur Unbrauchbarmachung der Fläche für die Zwecke der Radler vorgeschlagen hatte, blieb jedoch erfolglos. Der Kommune diese Bürde aufzulasten, davon riet Bürgermeister Gert Kohl (SPD) den Räten ab: Wir wären schlecht beraten, würden wir dort etwas tun, denn die Stadt ist nicht der Besitzer, doch wir müssten die verkehrsrechtliche Haftung übernehmen.

Die Situation der Jugendlichen sah der Stadtrat durchaus differenziert. Einerseits beklagen wir die Motivationslosigkeit der Jugend, jetzt haben sie etwas auf die Beine gestellt, und es geht doch nicht, brachte Norbert Ruffertshöfer, der Leiter der nichttechnischen Bauverwaltung, die Krux auf den Punkt. Die Mountainbiker von der Fläche zu vertreiben, ohne Ersatz für den Übungsparcours zu bieten, hielten die Stadträte für problematisch. Wenn man das Gelände sofort sperrt, stößt man die Jugendlichen doch sehr vor den Kopf, meinte etwa Kerstin Führes (Grüne).

Dass die Suche nach einem alternativen Übungsareal weiter verfolgt werden soll, darüber bestand denn auch Konsens. In Verhandlung steht die Stadtspitze bereits mit dem 1. AMC Zirndorf. Der Verein unterhält zwischen Bronnamberg und Leichendorf auf der ehemaligen Schweizer Sandgrube ein Trainingsgelände.

Dass die Jugendlichen die AMC-Fläche als adäquaten Ersatz akzeptieren würden, zog Norbert Ruffertshöfer jedoch in Zweifel: Etliche kämen aus Fürths Norden, für sie sei der Weg zum AMC-Parcours am anderen Ende der Bibertstadt zu weit. Die werden sich im Wald verteilen und neue Eldorados finden, prophezeite er.

Kein Sportgelände

Das Areal als Sportgelände auszuweisen, wie Fritz Egerer (SPD) anregte, ist laut Kohl unmöglich: Das Waldstück ist ein Boden-Denkmal. Der frühere Steinbruch war im Dreißigjährigen Krieg anno 1632 Schauplatz der Schlacht an der Alten Veste. Wie Wallenstein hier seine Schanzen aufschüttete, ist bis heute an der Topographie abzulesen. SABINE DIETZ 


Grüße

Rolnad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

Steht wieder ne Wahl an - oder warum machen die jezt so einen Terz...


----------



## Altitude (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wendino _
> *Wir (Fahrradtrialer aus Nürnberg) sind vor einigen Jahren wegen des Geländes nach Großhabersdorf in den MSC (Motorsportclub) gegangen und haben dort eine neue Abteilung gegründet.
> Hatte nur Vorteile !!!
> *



Stimmt - ein schönes Gelände und am 1. Advent findet da auch ein Lauf des GBBC statt (German Bike and Beer Cup = Singlespeedrennserie)  

Grüße

Alex

P.S. nach diesem Artikel solltet Ihr Nägel mit Köpfen machen...


----------



## Beelzebub (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Stimmt - ein schönes Gelände und am 1. Advent findet da auch ein Lauf des GBBC statt (German Bike and Beer Cup = Singlespeedrennserie)
> ...



jawoll und da schütt ich mir glühwein in mei kamelbackerl 

gruß alex

PS: darmstadt ne fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## Wenkman (10. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *Steht wieder ne Wahl an - oder warum machen die jezt so einen Terz... *




...ich komme aus zirndorf und kenne die meisten stadträte, nicht unbedingt persönlich, aber ich weiß wer sie sind und wie sie sind...und der artikel heute hat mich nicht sonderlich überrascht, denn von den schwarzen und den roten die sich da so negativ äußern hat jeder ein kleines hübsches häuschen in der nähe der alten veste (oder vergleichbare schöne ruhige gegend in zirndorf) und ärgert sich über genau solche "chaoten" die ihren frieden stören....und unter der woche versuchen sie wieder politik für die allgemeinheit zu machen... 

eigentlich schon pervers das die sonst so naturverbundenen Grünen eher euere position beziehen und damit contra natur und die sonst so angeblich "sozialen" parteien hier total versagen...  das ist einfach germany wie es leibt und lebt... viel glück auf jeden fall weiterhin bei dieser geschichte..

marco


----------



## Mudface (11. Juni 2003)

Wie wollen die das Gelände für MTBs unbrauchbar machen? Stacheldraht ausrollen und Zäune aufstellen? Geht wohl nicht wegen der Wanderer. Schilder lassen sich doch zu leicht abschrauben und nen Polizisten bzw. Wasserwerfer können die wohl kaum im Wald abstellen. Die Rampen könnten planiert werden oder mit Baumstämmen blockiert werden (da lacht die Säge drüber)? Ich seh die Maulwürfe schon auf Ihren Kompaktbaggern (gibt es bestimmt bei OBI zu mieten) durch den Wald flitzen. Hundert neue Rampen , gut im Wald versteckt, das ist doch wie Ostern. Das Loch wird dann zur Party- und Pissecke deklariert. Die Wanderwegsmarkierungen verschwinden auf wundersameweise und jeder Baum kriegt nen leuchtend orangen Farbstrich (für das besondere Naturerlebnis). Das ist dann die Lösung mit dem wenigsten Nutzen für alle Beteiligten.

Mal sehen, was das Forstamt letzten Endes dazu sagt. Dort wurden ja keine Brandrodung und Abholzung betrieben. Der Boden ist halt festgefahren, fragt sich wie man die Fläche nutzen und gleichzeitig begrünen kann. Die wirtschaftlichen Belange sollten beim Forstamt eigentlich zweitrangig sein. Die Naturzerstörung wurde als Hauptgrund für das Verbot angeführt.
Wenn der Verein auch die Gartenbautätigkeiten übernimmt, entstehen dem Forstamt weniger Kosten für die Aufforstung.

Aber eigentlich geht es ja um wirtschaftliche Interessen
(also nicht um die Gartenruhe der Anwohner aus dem Stadtrat, oder?),da könnte man doch gleich Kaffeefahrten zur Veste organsieren.  Mit Waldgottesdienst Sonntags um 08.00 und anschließendem Blasmusikkonzert. Mehr Lauf und Hundetreffs würden auch gut ankommen.

Verschandelt der Waldspielplatz nicht auch die ganze Natur? Der Tiergarten in Nürnberg ist auch ne fette Schweinerei, die haben sogar Wege betoniert, Baeume gefällt, Tiere eingesperrt , den Felsen bearbeitet und die Viecher haben alles platt getrampelt und kahl gefressen. Der Naturschutzbund sollte auch dort eingreifen.

Sorry, der Sarkasmus mußte sein, jedenfalls lernt man daraus, wieso man sich politisch engagieren sollte,wird sowieso Zeit das mal wieder eine Generation lernt wie man richtig demonstriert.

Wieder N8, Mudface


----------



## Altitude (11. Juni 2003)

Sehr provokante Thesen...

alter Revoluzzer...oder hast DU wieder vergessen Deine Medizin zu nehmen????


----------



## nurichdarf (11. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wendino _
> *Hi,
> das stand heute drin (Fürther Nachrichten):
> 
> ...



Tja, wenn Wallenstein dort Schanzen baut, ist es ein Bodendenkmal...

Wenn die Mountainbiker dort Schanzen bauen, dann ist es ein Naturfrevel....   

Aber vielleicht werden in 300 Jahren dort so archäologische Sensationen gefunden wie ein abgebrochenes XT Schaltwerk etc.


----------



## ManneD (12. Juni 2003)

Also jetzt geb ich halt auch mal meinen Senf dazu:

Ich fahr an besagter Stelle seit ca. 10 Jahren mehrmals wöchentlich regelmässig vorbei. Ich schließe mich All-Mountain an: ich fands für uns FoxFlatterhosenTourenfahrer vorher eindeutig schöner und besser befahrbar. Allerdings bin ich nicht so verbohrt, dass mich Eure Schanzen und Jumps großartug stören würden. Ich finde, der Stadtwald ist groß genug, dass alle (Wanderer, Tourenbiker und Kantenklatscher) dort genug Platz haben, ihr Hobby auszuleben.
Und eines sei auch noch gesagt: Der Schaden, der durch Eure Baumassnahmen an Fauna und Flora entsteht ist gegenüber dem, der durch die alljährlichen Abholzarbeiten mit großen Baumaschinen (Bulldozern) entsteht einfach lächerlich. Ein paar hundert Meter weiter nordöstlich, rechts vom Hauptweg unterhalb des Vestner Turms auf dem Trail Richtung Eschenau  (Richtung Kanal) ist das derzeit wieder mal schön zu sehen.
Vielleicht nutzt Ihr diese Argumentation bei Euren Verhandlungen.
Ansonsten kann ich Euch nur raten: versucht Euch mit all Euren Gegner zu arrangieren - sonst zieht Ihr unweigerlich den Kürzeren (d.h. Euer Gelände wird platt gemacht) und das wäre doch schade !


----------



## Livanh (12. Juni 2003)

Hossa, da ist ja wieder einiges passiert, kaum ist man 2 tage net im lande...!
Ich starte hier jetzt nochmal den aufruf, jeder der interesse hat, oder uns helfen will, der möge doch morgen (also am freitag, für alle die ferien haben  ) um 13Uhr ans loch kommen, da findet ein besprechung statt. wer da schließlich von den wirklich verantwortlich da ist, kann ich net sagen. auf alle fälle die streetworker aus zdf, die uns helfen wollen.
also, wir sehen uns!

PS: war gerade in den alpen biken, besser gesagt in gap. wollte dann auch mal das rad mit ner seilbahn mithochnehmen, keine chance. dann 20 km weiter in ehrwald (schreibt mans so?), österreicherische seite, in die touri info gehatscht. "ja klar, hier gibts drei lifte die das machen...". und wie freundlich die an den liften sind! da ziehts einem echt die socken aus, sowas bin ich von hier gar net gewohnt. auch alle wanderer, ob alt oder jung, waren nett!
fazit: das scheint wohl in ganz dtl so zu sein?!


----------



## All-Mountain (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *PS: war gerade in den alpen biken, besser gesagt in gap. wollte dann auch mal das rad mit ner seilbahn mithochnehmen, keine chance. dann 20 km weiter in ehrwald (schreibt mans so?), österreicherische seite, in die touri info gehatscht. "ja klar, hier gibts drei lifte die das machen...". und wie freundlich die an den liften sind! da ziehts einem echt die socken aus, sowas bin ich von hier gar net gewohnt. auch alle wanderer, ob alt oder jung, waren nett!
> fazit: das scheint wohl in ganz dtl so zu sein?! *



Bin auch öfter in den Alpen biken, speziell auch GAP, und kann das so nicht bestätigen. Die Wanderer sind eigentlich  überall gleich nett (oder unfreundlich). Kommt auch immer ein wenig drauf an wie man die Leute anspricht. Rund um das Wettersteingebirge sind auch auf der Ösi-Seite viele deutsche Wanderer unterwegs. Denen sieht man nicht unbedingt an wo die herkommen. 

Das mit den Liften hängt grundsätzlich davon ab wie die ausgelastet sind. Da hast Du halt mal Nachteile den Wanderern gegenüber: Biker mit Ihren Bikes machen alles dreckig und nehmen viel Platz weg. Nur wenn die Überkapazitäten haben wollen die die Biker wirklich haben, egal ob Du in Deutschland oder sonstwo bist. 
Am Gardasee am Monte Baldo ist es z. B. so, dass Du nur ganz früh am Morgen (wenn noch nicht soviel los ist) mit den Bike mit der Gondel hochkannst.

*Und* 

Warum fähst Du nicht einfach mit den Bike rauf auf den Berg? Nimm doch einfach ein RM Element statt eines RM7

Gruß
TOM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Oder bau doch Deinen Kantenklatscher auf variable Federwege um....   

zum Thema Wanderer:

"Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, kommt es auch zurück"

- nur ein Gedanke


----------



## Livanh (12. Juni 2003)

über die wanderer in dtl hab ich nix gesagt, keine ahnung ob die bikerfreundlich oder nicht sind!
die in der touri info in gap haben uns gesagt das es generell net möglich is räder mit hoch zu nehmen.
UND ich bin mit dem rm7 den berg hochgefahren. eben von ehrwald bis zu dem seeben see oder wie das ding nochmal hies.
finde ich keine schlechte leistung mit nem 19 kg rad und 8 gängen  ich bin jedenfalls schon mal sehr stolz auf mich


----------



## Livanh (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



bin sehr brav zu denen, immer schön schritttempo und sich vorher bemerkbar machen. "grüß gott" kenn ich schon auch noch 
...nur manchmal wenn se sich hinter kurven verstecken bleiben se halt in meinem vario getriebe hängen, was soll man da auch machen


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *
> 
> ...nur manchmal wenn se sich hinter kurven verstecken bleiben se halt in meinem vario getriebe hängen, was soll man da auch machen  *



in dem Du sanft an den Hebeln Deiner Hayes ziehst???

- oder sind die nur Zierrat???


----------



## Livanh (12. Juni 2003)

ach, wenn man über die drüberholpert bremst das genug 
jetzt mal ohne witz, ich weiß schon wie ich mich verhalten muss!
net das des hier falsch rüberkommt


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *ach, wenn man über die drüberholpert bremst das genug
> jetzt mal ohne witz, ich weiß schon wie ich mich verhalten muss!
> net das des hier falsch rüberkommt *



Aber in der Zeitung stand da was ganz anderes....


Nix für ungut...


----------



## Livanh (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Aber in der Zeitung stand da was ganz anderes....
> ...



soll das jetzt ein witz sein?


----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *
> 
> soll das jetzt ein witz sein? *



Nein, eine ironische Metaffer...


----------



## Livanh (12. Juni 2003)

als chronischer deutsch grundkurs unterpunkter musst du mir jezt aber mal erklären was eine ironische metaFFer sein soll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (12. Juni 2003)

wir Fürther sind halt doch Legastheniker...

ich meinte natürlich Metapher...


Gar net schlecht für einen "Kantenklatscher"...


...so, schönen Nachmittag noch - ich bau jetzt meine neue Gabel ein...


----------



## Wendino (12. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *
> 
> PS: war gerade in den alpen biken, besser gesagt in gap. wollte dann auch mal das rad mit ner seilbahn mithochnehmen, keine chance.  *



Wir waren am Wurmberg im Harz. Ein Kumpel wollte mit der Seilbahn runter fahren. Der konnte nicht mehr und war total im Arsch. Nun ist das Problem, dass wir mit Einrädern unterwegs waren, mit welchen der Downhill genauso Kraftraubend ist wie der Uphill. Der hatte ein kleines 20 Zoll dabei. Also nix, vieieieiel kleiner als ein Bike. 
Aber nix zu machen - "Keine Bikes" hat der gesagt. 
Auch noch Tomaten auf den Augen.

Also ich versuch mal um 13:00 Uhr auch da zu sein.
Ist der Streetworker eigentlich der Frazer ?

Den treff ich zufälle nachher - aber wegen was anderm.

Bye

Roland


----------



## Livanh (13. Juni 2003)

Jup, der streetworker is frazer


----------



## Altitude (13. Juni 2003)

...ich werds nicht um bis um 13.00 zum Loch schaffen...

...ich hoffe aber, daß Ihr einen Lösungsansatz in eurem Sinne und im Sinne das Waldes findet...


----------



## All-Mountain (13. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *
> UND ich bin mit dem rm7 den berg hochgefahren. eben von ehrwald bis zu dem seeben see oder wie das ding nochmal hies.
> finde ich keine schlechte leistung mit nem 19 kg rad und 8 gängen  ich bin jedenfalls schon mal sehr stolz auf mich  *



Das ringt mir jetzt doch ein kurzes *Respekt* ab.

Werde es heute auch nicht zum Loch schaffen, muss arbeiten, damit ich mir auch künftig die ganzen Bike Ersatzteile leisten kann.

Wenn ich auf Eure Unterschriftenlisten stoße habt Ihr jedenfalls meine Unterschrift sicher.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Mudface (14. Juni 2003)

Moin,
der Termin war echt geschickt gewählt,  habt Ihr Euch da über das Ohr hauen lassen?

Im Downhill lag bis heute am 14.06. um 13.00 noch keine Unterschriftschriftenliste aus.

Haben die von der Bike Euch weitergeholfen?

Hier mal ein paar Adressen von www.bike-magazin.de, die haben evt. ein paar Tips auf Lager?

90402 Nürnberg Kornmarkt 6 DAV Sektion Nürnberg e.V. / Martin Pöhlmann 0911/ 4742991 [email protected] / www.dav-nuernberg.de 

90408 
 Nuernberg 
 Pirckheimerstrasse 53 
 1. FC Nürnberg Ski e.V., MTB-Abt./Andreas Baresel 
 0170/2010819 

90482 
 Nuernberg 
 Ottensooser-Strasse 81 
 Zarathustra Sunshine MTB e.V./Ralf Bauer 
 0911/502755 
www.zarathustra.vibromax.org 

90537 
 Feucht 
 Altdorfer Str. 21 
 RC Radl Express Feucht/Eberhard Tzscheuschner 
 09128/6644 
[email protected]/
www.radlexpress.de 

91054 
 Erlangen 
 Drausnikstraße 27 
 MTB-Gruppe des DAV / Monika Fiedler 
 09131/59230 
[email protected] 

91126 
 Schwabach 
 Wasserberg 12 
 Radgruppe des Schwabacher Alpenvereins/Eric Deyerler 
 09122/76544 
[email protected] 

91257 
 Pegnitz 
 Am Frankenstein 9 
 DIMB Bayern Nord / Jürgen Pezolt 
 09241/8203 

91344 Waischenfeld Vorstadt 26 AMC Waischenfeld/ Wolfgang Ninaus 09202/972555 [email protected]
www.sport-schroll.de 

92224 
 Amberg 
 Mosacherweg 56 
 Team Butterhart Freeride/Josef Grill 
 09621/73514 
[email protected]
http://Butterhart.bei.t-online.de 

92637 Weiden Zirbelweg 16 VC Corona Weiden 0961/6341234 [email protected], www.vccorona-weiden.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nurichdarf (14. Juni 2003)

Sag mal "mudface" bist du der Pöhli  

Das nur nebenbei. 

Aber Leute, in fürth bekommt ihr die Unteraschriften nicht geschenkt.  "Dös san die fränkischen " Büffeln"

Stellt halt was auf die Beine, das wirkt auch bei den "fastpensionsempfängern"


----------



## Livanh (15. Juni 2003)

so, am freitag war also das große treffen.
folgendes kam dabei heraus:
alte veste wird definitief gesperrt, biker werden dann per bullerei
verfolgt wenn se da noch rumkurven.
ersatzgebiet? nichts, wir sollen was suchen und dann wird weiter geschaut. aber immerhin steht die stadt zdf anscheinend mit frürth im gespräch, wollen sich zusammen mal umschauen.
tja, es war ne schöne zeit da oben *grein*


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

"nur" den alten Steinbruch oder auch die Trails um dei Veste rum???


----------



## Livanh (16. Juni 2003)

das betrifft nur den steinbruch, die trails sind nicht betroffen.


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Livanh _
> *das betrifft nur den steinbruch, die trails sind nicht betroffen. *



Allah akbar!!!


















Tut mir nur für euch leid...

..schon mal an die Möglichkeit der Zirndorfer Kiesgrube gedacht???


----------



## traileruli (17. Juni 2003)

Hallo @-all Vertriebene,
Hab mich lange rausgehalten aus der Diskussion.
Erstmal will ich was zum "wilden Fahren" im allgemeinen sagen,
damit hab ich auch so meine Erfahrungen gemacht, da ich früher mal aktiv Motorradtrial gefahren bin. Man konnte damals auch nicht permanent an der selben Stelle trainieren.
Es ist im allgemeinen Schwierig, immer wieder am selben Ort trainieren zu können, ohne das sich jemand daran stört.
Im besonderen: Am Loch hab ihr`s halt mit euerer Bauerei übertrieben. Dadurch das eure Erdbewegungen so gigantisch waren mußte es ja jemandem auffallen. Klingt jetz arg nach Klugschwätzerei ! Tschuldigung! Ich fand euern Spielplatz übrigens Klasse.
Warum verlegt Ihr euere Kantenlatscheraktivität nicht auf wechselnde, schwierig zu fahrende (wobei ich fahren mit ein bischen Distanz meine) "natur"Trials die es doch zu Hauf im Stadtwald an der Alten Veste gibt? 
Gruß


----------



## traileruli (17. Juni 2003)

Und Übrigens:
trialen heißt einen Weg suchen.
Das ist auch das was eure Vorbilder aus Amerika, Australien, Kanada und Spanien machen und weshalb die so gut sind. Die trainieren nicht immer auf der selben Stelle sondern fahren so 15-30 km durch die Gegend und stellen sich der Herausforderung, die sich Ihnen bietet, wo sie gerade langfahren. Das schaft Kondition, Kraft, schult das Auge und das Können.
Ich habe Freunde in Frankfurt, die im nahen Taunus mit Ihren RM7 oder ähnlichem sich köstlichst auf Naturtrials einen abtrialen, downhillen,droppen oder jumpen und dabei noch ca 30 Km fahren mit bis zu 800- 1000 Höhenmeter.


----------

